# If Dog Prayers Were Answered; Dog-Man Would Rain From the Sky



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

So Dog-man, if I may have some of your time.

Once upon a time, there was a man named Dog-Man who landed on this forum. He declared, boldly while facing the hordes of the Legion of Dog-Forums and all the senseless dog-owners, that he was the new Alpha on the block and such is why we, the other Alphas, are fighting him.

Time went on, there were many casualities in this war. Many lives were extinquished, reputations ruined, reputations polished. Some fought for fame, some fought for love, others... yes, those others fought for money. (I'm looking at you RonE, and that pile of money behind you.)

As a wise observer from the outside scripting this moment of history in the making, I began to note some unusual occurences. If we are to take the Alpha Male, Dog-Man, for his word... The Alpha is the leader, the Beta is the mid-rankers, and the Omega is the one everyone picks on and is conisdered a lower class.

As I came to note, in accordance to this theory most of the Alphas on this forum do not fight Dog-Man anymore. Only the Betas and Omegas are fighting with him now, or trolling him, or playing with him.

An realization dawned upon me! If we are to follow this theory, would Dog-Man, would you not be an Omega? You get picked on, you've been demeanted, mocked, and played with by other mid-rankers. The alphas leave you alone. What travesty is this? Did the world change as we know it, and the Alpha Dog-Man got booted down to Omega status?

What travesty! What horror! This cannot be so! Tell me now, Dog-Man, is there a day coming that you shall rise back up to Alpha status?! Or has an new era dawned upon us without our realizing?!

Hmmmm... mmmmm... fascinating....


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

(dyingggggggg of laughter...) Rbark- roflmbo.. uh well uh... ( dies again of laughter..)


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

Oh my...I'm dead...ROFLMO!!!!


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

I don't think anyone else could have said it much better than you Rbark. *Laughs like a hyena* Hehe


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

I have to say, that is pretty darn funny! R, your pretty good with words, describe everything very nicely. Wonder how fast/if this gets moved/deleted/locked....


----------



## ACampbell (Oct 7, 2007)

LOL very well put...I haven't really had any Alpha style run in's with Dog-man...so unless he lifts his leg on me, we'll be good  ROFLMAO


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

I don't see nothing.


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

ACampbell said:


> LOL very well put...I haven't really had any Alpha style run in's with Dog-man...so unless he lifts his leg on me, we'll be good  ROFLMAO


 if he does i have a bottle of natures miracle to get the stain out..


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Roflmao!!!


----------



## dog-man (Mar 26, 2008)

i'm blushing.

i don't know whether to be honored or insulted.

but, i do agree with the subject title statement.


----------



## B-Line (Feb 1, 2008)

If any of you dog freaks stick your muzzle anywhere near my butt,
I'm gonna beat the crap out of you and stick you in your cages..

Then I'm gonna eat your kibble and urinate on your pillow.


----------



## dog-man (Mar 26, 2008)

RBark said:


> most of the Alphas on this forum do not fight Dog-Man anymore.


actually, i understand this as they saw they could not beat me, and therefore went away with their tails between their legs.

(of course, they would justify it in some other fashion).

therefore, i see this as full vindication of my alpha status.

i am a benevolent leader to those who only challenge me with respect. 

i kind of enjoy the decision that seems to have been made by a particular group, not to get involved in my threads.
the discussions are more intelligent now.


----------



## ACampbell (Oct 7, 2007)

Well said, just for the record though...if you pee on my leg...I'm going to beat you with a newspaper and rub your nose in it  hehe!


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

dogman- from me- I will say its great to see your humor in this.. Very good- and where is the applause icon? 
btw- i trained sch and k9 police dogs for over 20 years-- I am the alpha!


----------



## B-Line (Feb 1, 2008)

Besides, I'm not so sure I agree.

I always saw Dog-Man as the "special needs" dog in the liter. You know the type, sitting in the corner, licking himself all day with no apparent sign of a goal in mind, the type of dog that likes to eat glue and chase his own shadow.

I do agree though, he probably does like a big drink out of the toilet


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

i dont see the title as dog-men 
I see dog man 
and that means you would hit the concrete and.............. 

ahhhh daydreams


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

for now on- no one uses capitals in replies-
and sets the type as bullets
because i said so..


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Here Borzoimom-


R I needed a tummy-hurtin laugh- Thank You!


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

Lol...you guys are cracking me up!


----------



## dog-man (Mar 26, 2008)

Shalva said:


> i dont see the title as dog-men
> I see dog man
> and that means you would hit the concrete and..............
> 
> ahhhh daydreams


see, that's what i mean about the discussions being more intelligent now.

Shalva is one of the "alphas" who disappeared.

i have no idea what she is saying.

does she do drugs with Curbside?


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

dog-man said:


> actually, i understand this as they saw they could not beat me, and therefore went away with their tails between their legs.



You should'nt have said that bro.

This Alpha's on ur back too now!!!!!
Thats Aslans teeth so tell Oinest to watch his back









ETA:i still think ur Tscaby.


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

Mr Pooch said:


> You should'nt have said that bro.
> 
> This Alpha's on ur back too now!!!!!
> Thats Aslans teeth so tell Oinest to watch his back
> ...


Wow, those are some pearly whites!


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

LOL,MMM,Dog-man seems to be getting very big for those tiny boots.HA HA

How are u?


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

Mr Pooch said:


> LOL,MMM,Dog-man seems to be getting very big for those tiny boots.HA HA
> 
> How are u?


I'm good thanks.


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Glad to here it MMM.

Give that cherokee a doggy hello from my lot.

Dom.


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

Mr Pooch said:


> Glad to here it MMM.
> 
> Give that cherokee a doggy hello from my lot.
> 
> Dom.


He's walking in the room right now, will do


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

R, you made my day. Thank you.


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Renoman said:


> R, you made my day. Thank you.


He did have it coming K.

R ur OP was brilliant BTW


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Mr Pooch said:


> He did have it coming K.
> 
> R ur OP was brilliant BTW


Believe me Dom, I know. R's approach was genius.


----------



## Mycathinks hesadog (Mar 4, 2008)

Rbark, I need you to start putting warnings at the start of threads like this. Something like:

You may want to put dependz on before reading this, you're probably going to pee your pants.


----------



## Alpha (Aug 24, 2006)

I'm sorry, but who's dog-man again?

Oh yeah, the one who's bed, food and ****ing priviledges I revoked awhile ago. Poor thing just hangs around anyways, tail between his legs, talkin' smack at anyone who dares to listen.

What kind of leader would I be if allowed that to reproduce 

ROFL!


----------



## bluedawg (Apr 20, 2008)

Alpha brings more funnay to the thread!!


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Alpha,LMFAO!!!!!


----------



## ACampbell (Oct 7, 2007)

LOL! See, and I mention how he hadn't "peed on my leg" yet and in another thread there he goes...
I think we need to take it a step up from the smacked with a newspaper and nose rubbed in it...maybe a little shock therapy wouldn't hurt? I'm sure I still have an E-collar rolling around the house somewhere!


----------



## Mac'N'Roe (Feb 15, 2008)

R Bark, you are a clever guy. 

I stepped away from the dog-man posts to save my frustration, although, he kind of grew on me from afar. Not sure if I felt sorry for him or what, he can't win for nothin' ...he still gets all of the attention.


----------



## ACampbell (Oct 7, 2007)

Tumors can also grow on you from afar if you live close to powerlines...ok so that wasn't very nice of me but it puts things in perspective.


----------



## iwantmypup (Jan 6, 2007)

I think that from what I hear, if people have a problem with somebody, why give them attention? 
I don't think Dogman is a troll but there is that thing that says "Don't feed the trolls!"

But that was clever R


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

No Ali me neither.

He did have it coming though,there is only so much people can tolerate.HA


----------



## dog-man (Mar 26, 2008)

Mr Pooch said:


> He did have it coming though,there is only so much people can tolerate.HA


honestly, i don't feel dissed.

personally, i thought the original post was a bit feeble...but if some of you enjoy it, hey, i'll get out of the way, and let you have some impotent fun.


----------



## fuzzie (Jul 6, 2007)

Dog-Man, I'm actually glad you're still here. Someone mentioned before that the forum is generally one-sided on many issues, It's kind of nice to have someone around to challenge the "Alpha" opinion. Anyone ever notice that most people talk about him like he's "not in the room"?


----------



## dog-man (Mar 26, 2008)

fuzzie said:


> Dog-Man, I'm actually glad you're still here. Someone mentioned before that the forum is generally one-sided on many issues, It's kind of nice to have someone around to challenge the "Alpha" opinion.


why, thank you Fuzzie.

that is one goal of mine, to allow certain ideas to be expressed and discussed openly.
not to be bullied by the "consensus" opinion on certain subjects.


----------



## ACampbell (Oct 7, 2007)

I see nothing wrong with challenging opinions...but when it appears a lot of the time to just be for the sake of arguing with someone, it can get tiresome..I'm not pointing the finger at Dog-man in particular with this comment, it's a general comment and up until today I haven't read Dog-man's replies because he joined during the period I wasn't here...so I'm sure there's a lot I've missed and am definetely not going to dig back to see what it might have been. 
Some of the issues have been beaten to death, nobody is ever going to agree, so why are we beating a dead horse here anyway?


----------



## Quincy (Feb 25, 2007)

In every thread someone posts something that is "off-topic". Anyway, I like this rabbit in the video via this link:-
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZE1QoPyKVBY
.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Off topic, okay. 

The cake is a lie.


----------



## fuzzie (Jul 6, 2007)

Omg, I got that game for christmas Laurelin. Best game/ hour of playing time for sure!!!


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

There are few true alpha dogs, and those that _*are*_ do not fight and squabble and keep at it. A true alpha just is, and everyone else knows it.


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

Laurelin said:


> Off topic, okay.
> 
> The cake is a lie.


Oh, the cake is technically true. The lie is that you're going to _get_ any.


----------



## dog-man (Mar 26, 2008)

ok, i find the discussion to be pretty lame so far...

but i'll take the opportunity to state the way i perceive the situation.

it appears that some time back, a group of forum members might have decided (with private messages), not to participate in my threads.

some reasons they might have had:
1) if we don't feed the troll, he just might go away.

2) by responding, it only gives me more opportunity to spread my dangerous ideas.

3) they had a bloated sense of self-importance...if THEY didn't particpate, somehow the discussions would not have true credibility...and the reading audience would somehow perceive this.

i assume R-Bark was one of this group, and this pretentious attitude towards other forum members literally drips from his/her original post.

even though this group did not respond, and possibly used their IGNORE button to block my posts, i am SURE most were continually sneaking a peak at the proceedings.

now that many of my ideas have been become more accepted here, and i am not treated as a pariah (as much), R-Bark had to throw out a feeble swipe...which was then applauded by other dethroned self-appointed alphas.

actually, it has been a pleasure for these people to be gone.
previously, they had an occassional good point or challenge...but for the most part, it was just a multitude of personal attacks:

1) my manner and attitude was overbearing.
2) i am just a novice, and should spend my time learning at the feet of those more experienced here.
etc etc.

the strong points i made were rarely addressed.
a favorite tactic was to pick out the weakest point in my post...possibly just the wording...and then try to denigrate the entire post by extension...what a juvenile technique!

the difference between me and some other "alphas" here, is that i don't try to force others to believe in my opinions...i just want to open up new possibilities of opinion, that didn't previously get much play here.

don't hurry back.


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

dog-man said:


> ok, i find the discussion to be pretty lame so far...
> 
> but i'll take the opportunity to state the way i perceive the situation.
> 
> ...


Dog-man, I am sensing a little paranoia here. I put the ignore button on because you get on my nerves. I turned off the ignore button to read this thread.

The idea that anyone thinks that you matter enough to have a secret meeting to decide what to do with you is just plain ridiculous. I wish I thought I mattered that much


----------



## dog-man (Mar 26, 2008)

MegaMuttMom said:


> Dog-man, I am sensing a little paranoia here. I put the ignore button on because you get on my nerves. I turned off the ignore button to read this thread.
> 
> The idea that anyone thinks that you matter enough to have a secret meeting to decide what to do with you is just plain ridiculous. I wish I thought I mattered that much


i am not paranoid...they really are after me.

the fact that there is such a thread here (which i did not start), shows that i am perceived as quite important here by some.

i did not say that everyone who uses their IGNORE button on me, and chooses to ignore me, is part of a conspiracy.
but i do believe there was a small group of "leaders" who made the decision together.
and whether it was made together or individually is quite irrelevant to me...good riddance to many of them.


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

Dogman- Hottie ignored Zubin basically. Only once in a while stepping in.. And whyyyyyy??? Because a true alpha is confident in their stands, and rarely feels to address anything unless it directly comes at him.. 
Same situation here- the " alphas" here entertained things for a while. Or do a true alpha of making points and stepping out after awhile ignoring the nonscense. 
A suggestion- read your own posts- talk about personal attacks on people. I would suggest you hold up a mirror on that statement and gaze at the one you see in the reflection.. 
Again- assuming why people are not responding is- again- made an assumption by you.. And we all know what happens when one assumes right?? Quoted by " the Odd couple" Felix- " you make an ass- ( of) u- ( and) me"... If you slow down a bit on making assumptions about others, it would help quite a bit. But when the " other alphas" see constant attacks at " other alphas" its only a matter of time before " we" all get our hackles up.. And I wont speak for everyone else, but your writing style is very hard to read. No paragraphs, capitolization, and random bullet style of none related statements- . Reading your posts is like reading a large random tangents of thoughts.. The assumption anyone who is reading your posts must be a bunch of idiots, and that feels insultive..


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

dog-man said:


> i am not paranoid...they really are after me.
> 
> the fact that there is such a thread here (which i did not start), shows that i am perceived as quite important here by some.
> 
> ...


You really are a piece of work.


----------



## dog-man (Mar 26, 2008)

MegaMuttMom said:


> You really are a piece of work.


why, thank you.


----------



## Motebi (Apr 8, 2008)




----------



## LuckyLabMom (Apr 17, 2008)

While I haven't been here very long, nor participated in any dog-man debates (nor revealed my own status in the pack ha ha ha), I have seen and read enough to find this thread hilarious.

So thanks RBark, and dog-man, and everyone else for making us laugh despite the underlying drama, and for not taking everything too seriously.


----------



## JenTN (Feb 21, 2008)

Seriously, they make meds that will help with the paranoia, dogman. A group of "Alphas" got together via PM's in a conspiracy to ignore your posts???? Give me a break! I am not an "Alpha" and I stopped responding because if I want to argue with someone of your wit I can turn around and argue with my 2 year old and my 6 year old. Nobody PM'd me nor did I PM anyone. Did you ever stop to think that people stopped participating in your threads because they got tired of self-absorbed tirades about how great your freaking overpriced mutt is and that all of our dogs are not nearly as "in tune" with their owners as yours? And BTW, I don't have a problem with mutts, I own one myself.


----------



## War (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks for the morning laugh I'm NOT taking sides here but Ive learned not to take ANYONE'S advice here .I read the threads for different ideas and opinions and or entertainment value .I then make my own choices based on what I decide to do.Anyway again,thanks for the chuckles


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Pai said:


> Oh, the cake is technically true. The lie is that you're going to _get_ any.


*cries*

Okay Pai, I've been meaning to ask... do you have any crestie pictures? I can't help but drool over your avatar.


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

i think i missed something here.....or maybe just passed it by.....but it has been quite amusing to read this thread.....


----------



## iwantmypup (Jan 6, 2007)

fuzzie said:


> Dog-Man, I'm actually glad you're still here. Someone mentioned before that the forum is generally one-sided on many issues, It's kind of nice to have someone around to challenge the "Alpha" opinion. Anyone ever notice that most people talk about him like he's "not in the room"?


Ys I have noticed people to that..I think its pretty rude.


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

anytime you want to see a thread get a LOT of replies, just put dog-man in the title block.... 

BTW what room?


----------



## Quincy (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm still here and reading, and I'd probably will read dog-man posts in other threads, I think that he has got some valid points on some things here and there 
.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

dog-man said:


> i am not paranoid...they really are after me.
> 
> the fact that there is such a thread here (which i did not start), shows that i am perceived as quite important here by some.
> 
> ...


 Why am I picturing dog-man wearing aluminum foil around his head so the government can’t read his mind? I’m starting to believe the conspiracy behind the Yeti, the Loch Ness Monster, JFK’s assassination, Area 51, and the fall of the Twin Towers were all started by dog-man. Yes dog-man we are really after you!, and with good reason. We’ve banned members for less drivel than you pound out in a single post. It’s too bad posting with a doG complex isn’t against our forum rules or you would have been gone a long time ago. 

However, the potential of being banned shouldn’t be a concern of yours. You actually have a lot more to be paranoid about than what you perceive happens on this forum. You see, there’s a meteor the size of the Rose Bowl heading towards Earth as we speak, and in 2029 it will make its closest path towards Earth. In fact, in 2029, it will pass between Earth and our satellites. So get your popcorn ready. But this too isn’t what you should be paranoid about, and I’m sure you’re wondering what this meteor has to do with your conspiracy theory? Let me explain, but I need you to put your thinking cap on or you’ll imply that I'm taking drugs again.

IF this same meteor passes through a keyhole in space it WILL strike Earth seven years later, just off the coast of Santa Monica. Considering this, you have some time to think about the analogy I’m about to make.

Pretend that meteor is you. Now I know some will claim this isn’t a very good analogy, since you are far from being a heavenly body, but who am I to judge? Plus, we’re just pretending and I know you’re capable of that.

Life as we know it could very well cease to exist, much like the dinosaur’s lives ceased, after this meteor impacts Earth. Responding to your posts is very much like how we can choose to deal with this meteor. One school of thought is to do nothing…pull up a chair and be marveled at the events that follow, or move along to live your life not worrying about what can’t be changed. Some in this forum have chosen this approach with you, and you welcome their departure as you’ve stated above. 

Now in the U.S. there are two teams of scientists who are worried about this meteor and plan on doing something about it. One team wants to nuke the SOB and blow it up into smaller pieces. If there’s one thing we know about the U.S., we’re very good at blowing things up, but we’re not very good at determining where all the pieces will land. So I don’t know about you, but I’m not very fond of this approach, and that seems apparent to me in how others have reacted to you. Very few people have chosen a verbal arsenal equal to a nuke. And that’s a good thing IMO.

The other group of scientists is not interested in blowing up the meteor, and has a very practical solution IMO. They would rather save all of humanity by towing the meteor off its course. Their plan is to land rockets on the meteor and strategically fire them to deflect the meteor, sparing millions of lives from dealing with this problem. That’s happening here too and what’s sad is you don’t even recognize this is the safest strategy among the three choices. 

Perhaps your ego makes you believe you’re a bigger meteor than you think, but all of this is purely entertainment. And that happens whether you exist to DF or not.


----------



## applesmom (Jun 9, 2007)

fuzzie said:


> Dog-Man, I'm actually glad you're still here. Someone mentioned before that the forum is generally one-sided on many issues, It's kind of nice to have someone around to challenge the "Alpha" opinion. Anyone ever notice that most people talk about him like he's "not in the room"?


Well said fuzzie. IMO many of the self proclaimed "Alpha"... Ah well nevermind; it's probably better left unsaid.


----------



## Roscosmom (Nov 24, 2007)

I like dog-man. I enjoy the way he stands his ground and refuses to step in line. At times this forum can come off as very cliquey, which is something I'm not a fan of. It's nice to see members who can stand away from the crowd and watch them run around sniffing each others butts.


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

/quote by curbside- "Why am I picturing dog-man wearing aluminum foil around his head so the government can’t read his mind?".... 
spits orange juice on the computer.. lol..... 
And curbside- very good analogy and thanks for the information on the meteor..


----------



## reverend_maynard (Aug 4, 2007)

To the OP:

Would that be whole, or in chunks? LOL!


----------



## ACampbell (Oct 7, 2007)

Curbside...that just cracked me up...i was thinking of the movie "Signs" when you mentioned the tin-foil Government thwarting hats! Also like Borzoimom...I nearly spit green tea all over my computer...please warn before posting as such, I'd really rather not have to buy a new keyboard due to nasally discharged liquid!


----------



## dog-man (Mar 26, 2008)

Curbside Prophet said:


> Why am I picturing dog-man wearing aluminum foil around his head so the government can’t read his mind? I’m starting to believe the conspiracy behind the Yeti, the Loch Ness Monster, JFK’s assassination, Area 51, and the fall of the Twin Towers were all started by dog-man. Yes dog-man we are really after you!, and with good reason. We’ve banned members for less drivel than you pound out in a single post. It’s too bad posting with a doG complex isn’t against our forum rules or you would have been gone a long time ago.
> 
> However, the potential of being banned shouldn’t be a concern of yours. You actually have a lot more to be paranoid about than what you perceive happens on this forum. You see, there’s a meteor the size of the Rose Bowl heading towards Earth as we speak, and in 2036 it will make its closest path towards Earth. In fact, in 2036, it will pass between Earth and our satellites. So get your popcorn ready. But this too isn’t what you should be paranoid about, and I’m sure you’re wondering what this meteor has to do with your conspiracy theory? Let me explain, but I need you to put your thinking cap on or you’ll imply that I'm taking drugs again.
> 
> ...


wow...you spent way too much time on this.


----------



## ChrissyBz (Aug 10, 2007)

dog-man said:


> wow...you spent way too much time on this.


That's your opinion.

I personally find Curbside amusing. Conmusing somtimes.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

dog-man said:


> wow...you spent way too much time on this.


If I had written it for you, perhaps.


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Roscosmom said:


> I like dog-man. I enjoy the way he stands his ground and refuses to step in line. At times this forum can come off as very cliquey, which is something I'm not a fan of. It's nice to see members who can stand away from the crowd and watch them run around sniffing each others butts.


From someone who has an Sig saying "if its not a heeler its just a dog" its not suprising you'd hold such an opinion.

Dog-man is amusing at times and different i suppose.

Personally there isnt anyone on here i'd use the "ignore" function for.
I take this whole thread in jest as im sure dog-man takes most replys here.

He does sometimes have input well worth reading into,other times you wana kill him.LOL


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Reading this whole thing, particularly certain replies, reminded me of a passage I read earlier today...it actually referred to competitive obedience, but it applies here as well:



Monks of New Skete said:


> You must be able to laugh at yourself and your dog. The first thing you will learn, sometimes painfully, is that your dog has some faults and that your dog is not the center of the universe and the idol of all.


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

Laurelin said:


> *cries*
> 
> Okay Pai, I've been meaning to ask... do you have any crestie pictures? I can't help but drool over your avatar.


Of mine, or other people's? Cus I have both kinds, lol! 

I'm not good at taking pictures myself yet (I'm a newbie w/digital cameras), but I have a few. If you like Cresties, there is a forum I belong to where people post all sorts of pics of theirs, I can PM you the link if you like. =)


----------



## iwantmypup (Jan 6, 2007)

applesmom said:


> Well said fuzzie. IMO many of the self proclaimed "Alpha"... Ah well nevermind; it's probably better left unsaid.


Lol yeah ..I think here it might be better left unsaid


----------



## Wimble Woof (Jan 16, 2007)

Whoa whoa whoa!

What is this "ignore" button I keep reading about? Where does one find it?


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

Wimble Woof said:


> Whoa whoa whoa!
> 
> What is this "ignore" button I keep reading about? Where does one find it?


If you look at someones profile there will be options to put them on your buddy list or ignore list. Those buttons are located between the persons avatar/username and their signature.

If you put someone on your ignore list all their posts will be covered up and you cant see what they posted. You can always remove people from your ignore list.


----------



## ChrissyBz (Aug 10, 2007)

Wimble Woof said:


> Whoa whoa whoa!
> 
> What is this "ignore" button I keep reading about? Where does one find it?


WW.

Control Panel, on the right, second from the bottom. I use both Buddy and Ignore lists. That way If I chose, I can set my PM Function one day to only accept PM from people on my Buddy list.

Melia, JINX


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

ChrissyBz said:


> I use both Buddy and Ignore lists. That way If I chose, I can set my PM Function one day to only accept PM from people on my Buddy list.


Thats a good idea.



ChrissyBz said:


> Melia, JINX


Now you owe me a soda! Too bad I dont drink soda, make it a chocolate milk


----------



## ChrissyBz (Aug 10, 2007)

Melia, JINX

WAIT!!

I just realized! 2036 wont matter. The world ends in 2012 accoring to the Mayan Calendar. So eat your popcorn NOW!!


----------



## Wimble Woof (Jan 16, 2007)

Seems pointless, I mean having people on ignore that is. How would a thread make sense with posts missing?
Odd feature.


----------



## applesmom (Jun 9, 2007)

Who needs an ignore button? Threads like this can be a true learning experience. Not so much about dogs, but it sure speaks volumes from one end of the spectrum to the other about the humans involved.


----------



## ChrissyBz (Aug 10, 2007)

Yeah, but I get enough exposure to some kinds of people IRL. If I choose to ignore in cyberland, that's my right.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

I don't understand, I already have an ignore button, it's called choice.


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

If you don't want to use the ignore feature then don't...I'm not sure what the big deal is.

There are a few people I would rather just not reads posts from - so rather then scrolling through each and every one, I simply put them on ignore and cease to see any of their comments. I've had no trouble reading through threads and having them make sense either - if someone quotes and responds to the ignored person then the quote will show up for me to read. Usually that is enough information. If not, there's not really a big lose. I just move on to a new discussion.


----------



## Mycathinks hesadog (Mar 4, 2008)

wvasko said:


> I don't understand, I already have an ignore button, it's called choice.


LOL-literally, that cracked me up. Well said.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Wimble Woof said:


> Seems pointless, I mean having people on ignore that is. How would a thread make sense with posts missing?
> Odd feature.


You can still see that the post is there, and who it's by, and can choose to view a particular post without removing the person from the ignore...it's just that the actual text is automatically hidden so you aren't tempting to start reading against your better judgment (at least I think that's the idea). But anyway, it's not like you don't know the post is there, so you really wouldn't get confused.


----------



## JenTN (Feb 21, 2008)

Shaina said:


> You can still see that the post is there, and who it's by, and can choose to view a particular post without removing the person from the ignore...it's just that the actual text is automatically hidden so you aren't tempting to start reading against your better judgment (at least I think that's the idea). But anyway, it's not like you don't know the post is there, so you really wouldn't get confused.


LOL...like trying to avoid staring at a trainwreck?


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

JenTN said:


> LOL...like trying to avoid staring at a trainwreck?


Exactly. You know you don't want to look and seeing it may scar you forever, or at least make you grumpy, but you Just. Can't. Look. Away.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

> i am not paranoid...they really are after me.
> 
> the fact that there is such a thread here (which i did not start), shows that i am perceived as quite important here by some.
> 
> ...



Oh good grief. How old are you, anyway? 10?


----------



## bluedawg (Apr 20, 2008)

The thread that keeps on giving.


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

man-o-man, is this Dog-man getting alot of attention.....is this person really worth all this time?


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

tirluc said:


> man-o-man, is this Dog-man getting alot of attention.....is this person really worth all this time?


 I thought it was about rbarks wit...


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

I can't even begin to express how ridiculous I find all of this. HOW is this relevant to ANY of our lives?!


----------



## dog-man (Mar 26, 2008)

rosemaryninja said:


> I can't even begin to express how ridiculous I find all of this. HOW is this relevant to ANY of our lives?!


don't worry.

i'm thinking of applying as a super moderator...ya know, to try and keep things like this from spinning out of control.


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

dog-man said:


> don't worry.
> 
> i'm thinking of applying as a super moderator...ya know, to try and keep things like this from spinning out of control.


 just shoot me now..


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

borzoimom said:


> I thought it was about rbarks wit...


oh, believe me....the OP was quite amusing and that's why i have read this even now......but it just dawned on me just how much Dog-man is probably enjoying all the "glory"....even tho it may not be intended that way.....this person seems to have just enuff ego to look at it like that......


----------



## applesmom (Jun 9, 2007)

tirluc said:


> man-o-man, is this Dog-man getting alot of attention.....is this person really worth all this time?


Obviously some individuals must think so.


----------

